# Finish for Pepper Mills



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

What's everyone use for a finish for Pepper Mills?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I use lacquer on most of mine. I have also used General Finishes' Woodturners Finish. It's a water based polyurethane. Both work well.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I put one coat of Danish oil on, wait 24 hours and apply 3 coats of tru-oil


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

I use a product from woodcraft- George's House Wax. It's beeswax and mineral oil in a paste so totally food safe. A few people here recommended it and I really like it.


----------



## Firechic (Dec 14, 2012)

Check a previous thread of mine from last fall or some of the photos I posted of the end result, easy and fast, 3 parts shelack to one part boiled linseed oil, dries and polishes while spinning and is non toxic
:no:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm staring to use water based poly. I had been using lacquer but had problems. I don't know if I was doing something wrong but it did not hold up well to moisture.
Tom


----------



## Podus (Feb 14, 2013)

laxin213 said:


> I use a product from woodcraft- George's House Wax. It's beeswax and mineral oil in a paste so totally food safe. A few people here recommended it and I really like it.


Ditto! Different brand but same thing. Doesn't "shine" like some other stuff, but it gives a nice finish, it feels good in the hands, and it's easy as heck to maintain.


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

Quickstep said:


> What's everyone use for a finish for Pepper Mills?


Because these things get used everyday for years and years you have to put something on that will put up with the handling and washing and wiping they get....

I seal mine with Tung Oil then apply several coats of Woodturners jelly, it's hard and lasts very much longer than simple wax.

Good luck.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Syd Sellers said:


> Because these things get used everyday for years and years you have to put something on that will put up with the handling and washing and wiping they get....
> 
> I seal mine with Tung Oil then apply several coats of Woodturners jelly, it's hard and lasts very much longer than simple wax.
> 
> Good luck.


I still have not found a good finish for pepper mills and bottle stoppers. I switched to water based Polly but the beal buffing system does not do as good a job as it does on lacquer. My problems with lacquer is water resistance. I have used the the doctors finish but understand it is a friction polish and will not standup well. I had never heard of Woodturners jelly. Can you provide feedback on how well it holds up on items that are handled daily or frequently? Does anyone else use it?
Tom


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

TomC said:


> I still have not found a good finish for pepper mills and bottle stoppers. I switched to water based Polly but the beal buffing system does not do as good a job as it does on lacquer. My problems with lacquer is water resistance. I have used the the doctors finish but understand it is a friction polish and will not standup well. I had never heard of Woodturners jelly. Can you provide feedback on how well it holds up on items that are handled daily or frequently? Does anyone else use it?
> Tom


Hi Tom, Woodturners Jelly is a product produced by Swing Paints based in Montreal. http://www.swingpaints.com/a_about_swing.htm. These people also produce Antique Paste Varnish. Both of these products are Water and Alcohol proof. I use the later for my goblets and food containers. Once cured, it is food safe and very durable. If you can't find this product in a retail outlet, you can order on-line. It comes in small cans so it's great for small projects, not so much waste due to curing in the can.
I have used it for the past 3 years. If the item it's on gets scratched or marked, it is very easy to give it a rub with Steel wool and apply a new coat, drys in 3-4 hours and is cured in 24. Thins nicely with Mineral Spirits leaving a finish with no brush marks or streaks.
These folks also supply really nice Tung Oil (Pure) and a very nice English made Wax.
Have a look, you will find it's an easy product to like.


----------

